# Much To Do About Nothing? - My new "industribal" track!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello everyone! I come back to you after a brief hiatus from the forum having taken some time to finish a few commissions and also pursue other interests. I also spent a good part of the summer tending to my gardens and following world events, trying to make sense of it all. A big thank you to those of you who were kind enough to inquire about me. Everything is fine here, just changed pace for a while.

My latest piece entitled *Much To Do About Nothing? * is actually the result of a commission for a fashion house that was looking for "some energetic techno hip-hop with an ethnic vibe" (their own words ) that might be used for catwalks or commercials. The title is obviously a play on words on Shakespeare's famous comedy "Much Ado About Nothing".

While composing it I was often reflecting on the contrast between the seriousness of the current world situation and the futility of the fashion world of which, I must confess, I was part of for many years in a previous life. Discussing this with my cover designer he suggested to underline visually the "*To Do Nothing?*" part of the title using fonts and layout. It's begging the obvious question of what, if anything, can be done about the situation of the world. He also chose a shot by a well-known photographer from Montreal that exemplifies the craziness of the fashion world and of our world in general.



​
I was asked by my client to characterize the style of the music. I honestly didn't know what to reply so I invented a "new genre" that I baptized "*ethnipop*" combining the words that they used in their own cryptic description above: ethnic & hip-hop. What do you think?

How would YOU characterize this electronic music track in terms of genre?
Techno, afrobeat, hip-hop, afro house, ethnic, afro swing, etc.

PLEASE HELP! Your guess is as good as mine and _no answer_ is wrong! THANKS! 



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres

Credits: Cover concept & graphic design: Uber Nemo - *Photography: **Alain Comtois* - Hairdressing and concept: Stéphane Scotto Di Cesare - Makeup: Marika D'Auteuil - Model: Clara Cloutier.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 8, 2022)

Avant-Garde Electronic??


----------



## Bollen (Aug 8, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I baptized "*ethnipop*"


I think *Ethni-Hop* sounds funnier...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 8, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Avant-Garde Electronic??


Thank you for listening and commenting Jeremy!

That's a good one! I like it. Is it a genre that exist on streaming platforms?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 8, 2022)

Bollen said:


> I think *Ethni-Hop* sounds funnier...


Haha, cool one Bollen! Thanks for listening! 

Actually I had initially thought of "ethnhip-hop" but I thought there were too many "h" letters in it! There must be some law against that somewhere... 

Then I realized that "ethnipop" sounded essentially the same and is probably legal in all states... 
So now we have "ethnipop", "ethni-hop" and "ethnhip-hop"...


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello everyone! I come back to you after a brief hiatus from the forum having taken some time to finish a few commissions and also pursue other interests. I also spent a good part of the summer tending to my gardens and following world events, trying to make sense of it all. A big thank you to those of you who were kind enough to inquire about me. Everything is fine here, just changed pace for a while.
> 
> My latest piece entitled *Much To Do About Nothing? * is actually the result of a commission for a fashion house that was looking for "some energetic techno hip-hop with an ethnic vibe" (their own words ) that might be used for catwalks or commercials. The title is obviously a play on words on Shakespeare's famous comedy "Much Ado About Nothing".
> 
> ...



Love the beat, infectious, great textures, some lo-fi, reminds me of some of the '80s synth bands, perfect for a runway!  

As for a genre, in the same vicinity ► EthnoHop?


----------



## tressie5 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah, there is a strong new wave groove going. It reminds me of "Telecommunication" by A Flock Of Seagulls except theirs has words and yours is instrumental.


----------



## Arbee (Aug 8, 2022)

Love the track! Industrial Techno?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2022)

I have no insight to offer on what to call the genre, but I’m happy to see you back on the forum dropping music again!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 8, 2022)

My oh my look at what the cat dragged in 😘 
I was wondering what was going on with my Auntie, I'm glad you’re doing well.
This is a really nice piece it sounds like urban contemporary pop/fusion to me.
I will call it “Tati’s runway strut!”


----------



## The Gost (Aug 8, 2022)

Musique for "Fashion is what goes out of fashion" Coco Chanel .  Good track and good sound!


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome back! I believe the genre is a laid back form of “Pretty Hate Machine era Nine Inch Nails” crossed with Juno Reactor. 

Almost like a chill industrial. Junocore sounds good. As does the track itself. That was a fun listen.


----------



## Nico (Aug 8, 2022)

Definitely has some Nine Inch Nails / Gary Numan vibe. Love it! I suggest _Industrial Pop _


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 9, 2022)

Or, go with *Tati-grok.*

Kinda sways other artists that this vibe embraces music-fashion-lit & photography with some high-heel attitude. 

Tati-grok made for walkin'





Cheers, Bill


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Aug 9, 2022)

New Wave Electropop, but without the cowbell. Nice.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 9, 2022)

Given the deep electronic feel and catwalk exclusive VIP mood, I’d suggest a new style : (Martin) Gore-Diva.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Love the beat, infectious, great textures, some lo-fi, reminds me of some of the '80s synth bands, perfect for a runway!


Thank you so much for listening and for your kind words! ❤️

Edit: I forgot to add that my husband exactly used the same word to describe the beat: "*infectious*".  He said that he got stuck with the track in his head for days... A real ear-worm he said! I took that as a compliment meaning that it was catchy! 


creativeforge said:


> As for a genre, in the same vicinity ► EthnoHop?


Cool one too!  So let me that this straight: now we have to add "EthnoHop" to "ethnipop", "ethni-hop" and "ethnhip-hop"... Wow, I never thought that my quest for a genre would "hopen-up" such a can of worms!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Yeah, there is a strong *new wave groove* going. It reminds me of "Telecommunication" by A Flock Of Seagulls except theirs has words and yours is instrumental.


Thank you for listening Martin and also for your sample track! Much appreciated!! 

New wave...Ah! I didn't think about that one. I admit that my knowledge of the genre is limited. 
I will check other NW tracks to get a better idea. Thanks!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

Arbee said:


> Love the track! Industrial Techno?


Thank you very much Robert!! "Industrial techno" might very well be it or close to it I guess. It has these harsh drums hitting away. Maybe my tempo is a bit slow to qualify as "techno"? I always thought it was supposed to be faster... I don't know, that's why I ask you experts!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have no insight to offer on what to call the genre, but I’m happy to see you back on the forum dropping music again!


Thank you James! This is so kind of you!! Touched...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> My oh my look at what the cat dragged in 😘
> I was wondering what was going on with my Auntie ,I'm glad you’re doing well. This is a really nice piece it sounds like urban contemporary pop/fusion to me.
> I will call it “Tati’s runway strut!”


My favorite nephew Kenny! Hello!!  
Wow, "urban contemporary pop/fusion" is quite a mouthful... Careful Kenny!! 

Thank you for listening and your nice words!! :love:


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 9, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> My favorite nephew Kenny! Hello!!
> Wow, "urban contemporary pop/fusion" is quite a mouthful... Careful Kenny!!
> 
> Thank you for listening and your nice words!! :love:




You know this is something I have always wanted to hear you say but since you’re just getting back I’m going to behave.
Uncharacteristically I’m going to avoid any of my typical low brow comments regarding my Aunti mentioning “quite a mouthful!” 
Nice tune,Rock On Tati! 😘


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

The Gost said:


> Musique for "Fashion is what goes out of fashion" Coco Chanel .  Good track and good sound!


Thank you so much for listening and for your kind words!! ❤️ Wasn't Coco great?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you so much dear Trash Panda! ❤️ I must say that your avatar and quote "Be Free. Eat Trash. Death is Coming." makes me laugh every time and sounds suspiciously like something out of Davos!  


Trash Panda said:


> I believe the genre is a laid back form of “Pretty Hate Machine era Nine Inch Nails” crossed with Juno Reactor.


You got me scratching my head here but then I remembered reading about _*Juno Reactor*_. I searched the forum and there it was, IN MY OWN THREAD of more than a year ago when I was introducing another one of my tracks entitled _*Trance-n-Dance*_.





Trash Panda said:


> Almost like a *chill industrial*. Junocore sounds good. As does the track itself. That was a fun listen.


"Chill Industrial" seems very appropriate to me.  Thanks a lot for listening and for your nice and illuminating comments! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

Nico said:


> Definitely has some Nine Inch Nails / Gary Numan vibe. Love it! I suggest _Industrial Pop _


Wow, another vote for Nine Inch Nails!  "Industrial Pop" is a cool genre label! Thanks for listening Nico!! ❤️ I take notes... Learning a lot about genres!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Or, go with *Tati-grok.*
> 
> Kinda sways other artists that this vibe embraces music-fashion-lit & photography with some high-heel attitude.
> 
> ...


Oh dear Bill! I missed you my friend!! Thanks for chiming in!! ❤️ 

I had to check out the meaning of "grok". Cool! Nice heels too! 
Can I suggest a cross-genre: "Nine-inch Heels Grok"?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> You know this is something I have always wanted to hear you say but since you’re just getting back I’m going to behave.


Thanks Kenny! I know I can always count on you to...behave!  


kgdrum said:


> Uncharacteristically I’m going to avoid any of my typical low brow comments regarding my Aunti mentioning “quite a mouthful!”


There you go now... So soon... 


kgdrum said:


> Nice tune,Rock On Tati! 😘


Thanks Kenny! Glad you like it!! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> New Wave Electropop, but without the cowbell. Nice.


New Wave Electropop! Another first for me. Sounds so cool! 
Thanks for listening and kind words! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 9, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Given the deep electronic feel and catwalk exclusive VIP mood, I’d suggest a new style : (Martin) Gore-Diva.


Gore-Diva! Cool!!  The _Martin_ part is a reference to _Depeche Mode_ I suppose, right? Anyway merci beaucoup Loïc!! ❤️


----------



## weeeeve (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm thinking it sounds kind of electronindustriavantechnopophop.

Or maybe just 'groovy'.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 10, 2022)

Somehow "The Resurrection of Weather Report" came to my mind. Unfortunately Wayne Shorter didn't make it to the session obviously. 
Don't know but it reminded me a bit. Great track btw.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 10, 2022)

weeeeve said:


> I'm thinking it sounds kind of electronindustriavantechnopophop.
> 
> Or maybe just 'groovy'.


"Groovy" suits me just fine!  

It's also easier to say than

* "electronindustriavantechnopophop"*​
in one breath!!  Thanks for listening! ❤️


----------



## lychee (Aug 10, 2022)

Tatiana you have given among other things the words ethnic and afro as direction.
Nico suggested something with the word Industrial.
Why not mix the two ideas with something like "industribal"?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 10, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Somehow "The Resurrection of Weather Report" came to my mind. Unfortunately Wayne Shorter didn't make it to the session obviously.


Markus you'll be interested to know that Wayne was indeed present at that session. He was a bit, how can I say, "indisposed", but he was there... 

Listen carefully for example at 2:10 where he plays in the background. Actually he played at many other moments in the track. Maybe not his _absolute_ best recording but "it is what it is", as they say 


Markus Kohlprath said:


> Don't know but it reminded me a bit. Great track btw.


Now you know!  Thank you for listening and commenting again! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 10, 2022)

lychee said:


> Tatiana you have given among other things the words ethnic and afro as direction.
> Nico suggested something with the word Industrial.
> Why not mix the two ideas with something like "industribal"?


"*Industribal*", wow it's brilliant!!  Did you just come up with it or it does exist as an "official" genre?

Thank you @lychee for listening ❤️ and for your cool suggestion!!


----------



## lychee (Aug 10, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> "*Industribal*", wow it's brilliant!!  Did you just come up with it or it does exist as an "official" genre?


I don't know if this genre already exists or if we just made it up, but I like the idea of changing the meaning of a word just with one letter.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 11, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Markus you'll be interested to know that Wayne was indeed present at that session. He was a bit, how can I say, "indisposed", but he was there...
> 
> Listen carefully for example at 2:10 where he plays in the background. Actually he played at many other moments in the track. Maybe not his _absolute_ best recording but "it is what it is", as they say
> 
> Now you know!  Thank you for listening and commenting again! ❤️


I have to admit I only listened to it on my mobile phone not very carefully. Will make a replay with better monitoring.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 11, 2022)

lychee said:


> I don't know if this genre already exists or if we just made it up, but I like the idea of changing the meaning of a word just with one letter.


Cool idea indeed!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 11, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> I have to admit I only listened to it on my mobile phone not very carefully. Will make a replay with better monitoring.


Yes, you should. Mobiles are notoriously bad playback devices. Tell me if you can hear "Wayne" behind it all.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 12, 2022)

You're back! Cool. Love the track! For me it sounds like _techno _mixed with _ethno _music so if I was to guess a genre I would go with "*Tethno*" which, similarly to what @lychee mentioned above, is also only one letter away from Techno  Anyway good job as always Miss Tatiana.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 12, 2022)

Number Six said:


> You're back! Cool. Love the track! For me it sounds like _techno _mixed with _ethno _music so if I was to guess a genre I would go with "*Tethno*" which, similarly to what @lychee mentioned above, is also only one letter away from Techno  Anyway good job as always Miss Tatiana.


Thank you so much for listening and commenting so nicely. Much appreciated! ❤️ 

*Tethno* sounds like a cool "one letter away" new genre too!  Wow, so many new choices now! Such a variety of genres were suggested here that I understand now that it's not surprising that I was confused on what to use to describe my track!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 12, 2022)

Dirty Soul Elektrons


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 12, 2022)

Dearest Auntie,
You are an unique artist.
Take control your own genre and own it.
How about : Electro-Tati-Rock! 😘


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 13, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Dirty Soul Elektrons


Cool, unusual one!  Thank you for listening!! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 13, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dearest Auntie,
> You are an unique artist.
> Take control your own genre and own it.
> How about : Electro-Tati-Rock! 😘


Ah Kenny, you flatter me!  My own genre!?! That's too much! 

Electro-Tati-Rock... Hummm... Tempting  Thanks!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 14, 2022)

My husband, who never misses an opportunity to teach me a little science related to my music , sent me this recent article that has _*a lot to do about nothing*_... Really!  Enjoy! 

*How the Physics of Nothing Underlies Everything*






*THE POWER OF NOTHING:* A 1672 book about the vacuum by the German scientist Otto von Guericke depicts a demonstration he gave for Emperor Ferdinand III, in which teams of horses tried unsuccessfully to pull apart the halves of a vacuum-filled copper sphere. 
_Image courtesy of the Royal Astronomical Society / Science Source_.​


----------



## Saxer (Aug 15, 2022)

Nothing really matters


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 15, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Nothing really matters


Indeed! Or one could say that _matter is really nothing!_


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 15, 2022)

Choosing a genre was a tough decision but I finally decided to go with @lychee's brilliant idea and call it...
*Industribal*​I want to tell everyone for listening, commenting so nicely and for your many very original genre suggestions for my track!! Much appreciated!! ❤️


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 19, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Yes, you should. Mobiles are notoriously bad playback devices. Tell me if you can hear "Wayne" behind it all.


Sorry for the late reply. Well, to be honest it sounds more like Joe is desperately looking for a sound to fill the gap Wayne's absent is causing. But I have to say the more I listen to the piece the more I love it. Great work indeed.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 19, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Well, to be honest it sounds more like Joe is desperately looking for a sound to fill the gap Wayne's absent is causing. But I have to say the more I listen to the piece the more I love it. Great work indeed.


No one is ever late when he comes bearing the gift of nice compliments! 

Thank you for listening again and taking the time to comment! ❤️


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 19, 2022)

I think I might start addressing my Dear Auntie as Tati Jetson! 👽


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 19, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I think I might start addressing my Dear Auntie as Tati Jetson! 👽


I'm ok with it Kenny as long as you think I'm flying on a rocket and not on a broom! 😂 🧹


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 19, 2022)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 

What about a 🚀 powered 🧹?


----------



## Cass Hansen (Aug 22, 2022)

Funny thing happened on the way to the forum (this one), The lady vanishes had a sequel, The Lady Reappears. And I know, I’m one to talk. Composing, unfortunately for me has been relegated to hobbism ----with my work as a landscape architect, spring, summer and fall composing are pretty much nixed.

But I do ferret out a few sporadic moments now and then to check in and I’m glad I didn’t miss this. Really love this one Tatiana. Your ability to layer virtual instruments together to create your musical gestalt is always amazing! Kudos also to everyone involved in your cover, more than a cover, it's art!

Didn‘t really have an epiphany on naming this style when I listened to it. But what you chose fits the bill.

When I heard the first 45 seconds or so, I was hearing the timbre and melody of the lead synth as a Spaghetti Western renegade. So for me it fit into the style of, “Spaghetti Fusion” but you know me, I’m kind of on a meshugenah slant at the best of times!

PS (glad to hear that the reason you were away was because of commissions and the pursuit of interests, although in your case with a super-plethora-nova of interests the pursuit must have been exhausting in its own right !!!!)

Cass


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Aug 22, 2022)

What a pleasure to read you again Cass and thank you for pruning away some time from your activities to listen and comment my music! ❤️


Cass Hansen said:


> Funny thing happened on the way to the forum (this one), The lady vanishes had a sequel, The Lady Reappears. And I know, I’m one to talk. Composing, unfortunately for me has been relegated to hobbism ----with my work as a landscape architect, spring, summer and fall composing are pretty much nixed.


I understand perfectly. My modest efforts in my garden and the animals that inhabit it are for me a much needed respite from composing and from following world events. Not to mention the short summer we have here.


Cass Hansen said:


> But I do ferret out a few sporadic moments now and then to check in and I’m glad I didn’t miss this. Really love this one Tatiana. Your ability to layer virtual instruments together to create your musical gestalt is always amazing! Kudos also to everyone involved in your cover, more than a cover, it's art!


Thank you!!! And I will relay your kind comments to everyone. They will be very happy.


Cass Hansen said:


> Didn‘t really have an epiphany on naming this style when I listened to it. But what you chose fits the bill.
> 
> When I heard the first 45 seconds or so, I was hearing the timbre and melody of the lead synth as a Spaghetti Western renegade. So for me it fit into the style of, “Spaghetti Fusion” but you know me, I’m kind of on a meshugenah slant at the best of times!


It's funny that you mention this genre as it was also my husband's first reaction when listening to the first time. "Don't make it too Ennio" he said.  He also noted some strange parallel to another one of my tracks *Outlaws* describing a train robbery:





Outlaws, my killer Western-styled track (official demo)


Writing about it recently I realized that I never properly introduced my piece entitled Outlaws on this forum before. So, please, come with me and enter my world... Outlaws was an exercise in creativity for me. It is inspired by the famous silent Western short film The Great Train Robbery...




vi-control.net






Cass Hansen said:


> PS (glad to hear that the reason you were away was because of commissions and the pursuit of interests, although in your case with a super-plethora-nova of interests the pursuit must have been exhausting in its own right !!!!)
> 
> Cass


It is sometimes!  Between my hubby and I we have so many interesting things to do that time flies faster than we'd like it to. And as if to remind us to take breaks we have old and odd clocks all over the house, many of them with the typical _Tempus Fugit_ mention for good measure! Not sure that it helps but... 

Thank you again for stopping by and please come again! Best, Tatiana


----------

